# 24-carat gold-plated MacBook Pro



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 28, 2007)

Money no object? Then how about a 24-carat gold-plated MacBook Pro for your next laptop computer? US Mac dealer Powermax has begun offering just that.
*regmedia.co.uk/2007/10/22/gold_mac_1.jpg​     The machine is Apple's 15.4in model with a 2.4GHz Core 2 Duo processor, which would customarily set you back $2499 - less than half what Powermax is asking to disassemble it, plate the aluminium surfaces with gold, suitably colourise the keyboard then put it all back together again.
  The exterior is buffed up to a shine, while the interior is left with a more matt-like "satin" finish.
*regmedia.co.uk/2007/10/22/gold_mac_2.jpg​ 

Powermax reckons the process will take a little while to complete - it warns that orders will take 4-5 weeks to fulfil.


  The machine's lid of course retains the familiar light-up Apple logo. For an extra $3000, you have have Powermax pack the stencil with two carats worth of diamonds - "H/I in color and SI1-2 in clarity", the company said.

Source: Here


Just adds to the beauty of already amazingly stylish apple products!


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 28, 2007)

this time i dont have anything to comment, its good


----------



## sourav (Oct 28, 2007)

then what about the weight


----------



## azzu (Oct 28, 2007)

it gotta be HEAvy
but looks amazing


----------



## krazyfrog (Oct 28, 2007)

It looks gaudy. Original MacBook looks much better.


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2007)

Bah ! Too gaudy !! I'd rather prefer a metallic finish !


----------



## Help~Is~Here (Oct 28, 2007)

azzu said:
			
		

> it gotta be HEAvy
> but looks amazing



It's not full gold man, it's just coated with 24ct gold. So, I guess the weight wouldn't increase more than 200-500grams


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 28, 2007)

looks shiney, but I prefer platinum-iridium-titanium alloys


----------



## preshit.net (Oct 28, 2007)

MetalheadGautham said:
			
		

> looks shiney, but I prefer platinum-iridium-titanium alloys



How about lithium too


----------



## aryayush (Oct 28, 2007)

I prefer the original, actually.


----------



## NucleusKore (Nov 1, 2007)

Looks good


----------

